# Meteor customer service



## foxylady (30 Sep 2010)

Does anyone have any good experience with these people. I have recentyly upgraded phones with them and have noticed charges of over 1000 euro for data on the online bill for a couple of days usage. 

There is no way possible that I incurred these charges and contacted meteor to re-iterate this. They are saying I have and that my phone constantly updates it self as it is a smart phone. They have said they cap their internet charges at 60 euro per month and will most likely waive this charge when the paper bill is issued. Not once was there any admission of there being a system error or an apology of any sort.

has anyone had similar experiences with meteor?


----------



## alaskaonline (30 Sep 2010)

not with the particular problem you stated but i had to contact their customer service a few times before and yes, they handle calls quite unprofessional, rude and insufficient.


----------



## apeking (30 Sep 2010)

Were you roaming by any chance?


----------



## foxylady (1 Oct 2010)

apeking said:


> Were you roaming by any chance?


 
Only around my living room


----------



## foxylady (21 Oct 2010)

*3 Weeks later*

Almost 3 weeks on from when I first posted this - I am still haveing trouble with these people even though I am no longer a customer. They have sent a bill for almost 200 euro, left me on hold for twenty minutes and then had the cheek to tell me to call back.

If anyone is thinking of joining this network I would advise them not to as they are a disaster.


----------



## Asbo25 (21 Oct 2010)

foxylady said:


> Almost 3 weeks on from when I first posted this - I am still haveing trouble with these people even though I am no longer a customer. They have sent a bill for almost 200 euro, left me on hold for twenty minutes and then had the cheek to tell me to call back.
> 
> If anyone is thinking of joining this network I would advise them not to as they are a disaster.



Please explain the situation in more detail before you go bashing the entire organisation. Have you ended your contract early or something? I've never had an issue with any mobile phone company.
Most issues arise from customers not understanding the terms and conditions of their particular contracts with mobile phone operators. 
Don't enter into a contract unless you've read and fully understand the T&C's


----------



## JoeB (21 Oct 2010)

I would agree that it's problematic ringing them, or emailing them. They don't seem to understand their own billing systems, or virtually any other aspect of their business. They have lied to me on many occasions.

It's easily possible to run up huge bills for internet access. They charge 2c per Kb, out of bundles etc. This racks up quickly.. i.e 20 Euro per Mb, or 20,000 Euros per Gb. Yes, that's correct, 20,000 Euros per Gb.

A 10Gb data bundle costs 15 Euro, the same amount of data paid for out of bundle would cost 200,000 Euros,... that's 13,333 times more expensive than the 10Gb data bundle.

So it's easy to rack up big charges.


They've changed the way they do data bundles, and they don't seem to understand the implications of what they've done, and the possibility of running up huge bills. (The problem is that if someone changes their data package mid month then they only get a pro rata rate on the data already used, and the balance is charged at the punitive rate, i.e 13,000 times more expensive... so if there is a leftover balance not covered by the data package then huge bills would be the norm)


----------



## foxylady (21 Oct 2010)

Asbo25 said:


> Please explain the situation in more detail before you go bashing the entire organisation. Have you ended your contract early or something? I've never had an issue with any mobile phone company.
> Most issues arise from customers not understanding the terms and conditions of their particular contracts with mobile phone operators.
> Don't enter into a contract unless you've read and fully understand the T&C's


 
If you read my first post u will notice what this was about


----------



## foxylady (21 Oct 2010)

JoeBallantin said:


> I would agree that it's problematic ringing them, or emailing them. They don't seem to understand their own billing systems, or virtually any other aspect of their business. They have lied to me on many occasions.
> 
> It's easily possible to run up huge bills for internet access. They charge 2c per Kb, out of bundles etc. This racks up quickly.. i.e 20 Euro per Mb, or 20,000 Euros per Gb. Yes, that's correct, 20,000 Euros per Gb.
> 
> ...


 

I had the phone two days and used it on wifi when they claimed these charges were made so it was obviously a fault their end.


----------



## foxylady (21 Oct 2010)

Asbo25 said:


> Please explain the situation in more detail before you go bashing the entire organisation. Have you ended your contract early or something? I've never had an issue with any mobile phone company.
> Most issues arise from customers not understanding the terms and conditions of their particular contracts with mobile phone operators.
> Don't enter into a contract unless you've read and fully understand the T&C's


 

Contract was over as well by the way. Also if you think one email address and one phone number is acceptable for an organisation to be contacted through whee u speak to several different time while being put on hold for ages is acceptable well then fair play to you , I dont though


----------



## SparkRite (21 Oct 2010)

foxylady said:


> I had the phone two days and used it on wifi when they claimed these charges were made so it was obviously a fault their end.




FL are you ABSOLUTELY sure that you were connected via the Wi-Fi when you thought you were?
Do you not think that maybe it is too much of a coincidence that the times of data usage match up?

I am fairly computer literate and would consider that I know my way around a mobile phone, but on more than one occasion when I had directed my phone to use the Wi-Fi connection I would find that it had in fact connected via the mobile network.

This has also happened to my eldest son who is joined at the hip to his mobile.

As  JoeBallantin said costs (outside a bundle) are prohibitive!


----------



## chrisboy (21 Oct 2010)

foxylady said:


> I had the phone two days and used it on wifi when they claimed these charges were made so it was obviously a fault their end.



Seems like you weren't using wifi.. On the htc you can switch off all connectivity EXCEPT wifi which is excellent. You couldnt do it on my last Nokia which can cause you to switch on meteor data without noticing..


----------



## foxylady (22 Oct 2010)

SparkRite said:


> FL are you ABSOLUTELY sure that you were connected via the Wi-Fi when you thought you were?
> Do you not think that maybe it is too much of a coincidence that the times of data usage match up?
> 
> I am fairly computer literate and would consider that I know my way around a mobile phone, but on more than one occasion when I had directed my phone to use the Wi-Fi connection I would find that it had in fact connected via the mobile network.
> ...


 
The phone notifies you when wifi is lost


----------

